# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling van de maand: Vind jij het goed dat de politiek zich bemoeit met vaccineren

## Leontien

> Predikanten zijn boos over uitspraken van oud-minister Els Borst en VVD-senator Heleen Dupuis, over het vaccineren van kinderen tegen onder andere mazelen.


nu.nl

Vanaf mei dit jaar hebben veel kinderen de mazelen gekregen, omdat zij niet gevaccineerd waren tegen deze ziekte. Vanwege geloofsovertuiging waren deze kinderen niet ingeënt. Ouders kregen de mogelijkheid om alsnog hun kind te laten inenten tegen de mazelen. Verschillende politici hebben uitspraken gedaan omtrent het belang van de vaccinaties. Daarop hebben predikanten gereageerd dat politici niet weten wat God's wil is.

Vind jij dat de politiek zich nu teveel bemoeit met de vaccinatie? Of vind je het juist nodig dat de politiek zich laat horen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Siesz52

Je hoeft echt niet streng-protestant of antroposoof of anderszins kierewiet te zijn om tegen vaccinaties in zijn algemeenheid en een onschuldige kinderziekte als mazelen in het bijzonder te zijn. Gewoon je gezond verstand gebruiken en beseffen dat een vaccinatie niet bepaald het soort prikje is dat valt in de categorie "baat het niet, schaadt het niet." Zoek maar eens op hoe zo'n vaccin gemaakt wordt. De bijwerkingen van (de hulpstoffen in) een vaccin kunnen zeer ernstig zijn. Als het dus niet per se hoeft, moet je je (gezond) kind niet laten vaccineren.

----------


## motorwybe

Als het een epidemie of een pandemie betreft met duidelijk dodelijke gevolgen, dan is het je sociaal-maatschappelijke plicht je te laten vaccineren.
Ook al zegt dominee of pastoor of weet ik wat voor geestelijk leider dat het tegen de wil van een godheid is.
De uitspraak "God is liefde" is ook bedoeld t.o.v. de medemens, want daar houdt ie ook van, las ik ergens in de bijbel.
dus geen sektarisch geleuter, maar spuiten als dat bewezen nodig is als maatschappelijk belang.
Als je je kind verliest aan een ziekte die je had kunnen voorkomen, dan helpt "Het was Gods wil" niet meer, maar dan ben je zelf tekortgeschoten, ten koste van je kind.

----------


## Flogiston

De vraag is hoeveel kinderen zullen sterven (aan complicaties van mazelen) wanneer je niet vaccineert, en hoeveel kinderen zullen sterven (aan complicaties van de vaccinatie) wanneer je wel vaccineert.

Veel mensen kijken helaas slechts naar één van beide punten. Dat is niet juist, want zo zie je de helft van de waarheid over het hoofd, en dan kun je natuurlijk nooit een afweging maken.

Aan het krijgen van de mazelen zijn risico's verbonden. Ik weet het niet helemaal zeker, maar uit mijn hoofd zeg ik dat 3 op de 1000 kinderen aan mazelen zal overlijden.

Aan het krijgen van de mazelen-vaccinatie zijn ook risico's verbonden. Ook hier weet ik het niet helemaal zeker, maar uit mijn hoofd zeg ik dat 1 op de 100 duizend kinderen zal overlijden aan de vaccinatie.

Stel dat mijn getallen kloppen (en ik houd me open voor correcties op de door mij genoemde getallen), dan hebben we dus de volgende keuze, uitgaande (voor het gemak) van 100 duizend kinderen:

*1. We vaccineren die kinderen wel tegen mazelen.*
Gevolg: 1 overleden kind.
*2. We vaccineren die kinderen niet tegen mazelen.*
Gevolg: 300 overleden kinderen.

Voor mij is de keuze dan duidelijk.

Nogmaals, als ik de verkeerde getallen heb gebruikt, dan hoor ik dat graag, liefst met bronvermelding natuurlijk.

----------


## Mageha

De 'medemens' loopt geen gevaar hoor, die is toch ingeënt!?? Dus maatschappelijk gevaar is hier niet!! 
We mogen wel eens respect hebben voor elkaars mening. 
Wel eens de verdere gevolgen van inenten bekeken? ADHD, AUTISME en alle aanverwante ziekten?

----------


## Mageha

Dit is helemaal de discussie niet! Moet de politiek zich hier mee bemoeien is de stelling.
Het gaat hier om mensen die goed hebben nagedacht en dan beslissen het niet te doen! 
Geloofsovertuiging of medische bezwaren. Wat mogen we nog wel zelf beslissen? 
Ik vind het te ver gaan......

----------


## Flogiston

Maatschappelijk gevaar is er wel degelijk.

Dat komt doordat bijvoorbeeld baby's pas rond hun 14e maand worden gevaccineerd. De natuurlijke bescherming die ze vanaf de geboorte hebben, werkt maar tot ongeveer hun 6e maand. Dat betekent dat baby's tussen hun 6e en hun 14e maand niet beschermd zijn tegen mazelen.

Normaal gesproken is dat niet erg. Doordat hun hele omgeving wel is gevaccineerd, zullen ze tijdens deze kwetsbare periode niet in aanraking komen met het mazelenvirus.

Zodra echter teveel mensen zich niet laten vaccineren, zal het mazelenvirus een kans krijgen. We zien dat op dit moment gebeuren in onze eigen bijbelgordel. Dat mensen die er zelf voor kiezen om zich niet te laten vaccineren (inclusief hun kinderen, die geen inspraak hebben) nu ziek worden, is prima. Dat is tenslotte hun eigen keuze. Het probleem is echter, dat zij daarmee de kwetsbare baby's van 6 tot 14 maanden blootstellen aan een risico. Daarmee leggen die mensen dus *hun* keuze op aan anderen, die voor zichzelf een heel andere keuze willen maken.

De morele vraag is dus: als de overheid de niet-inenters niet mag verplichten om zich toch in te enten, waarom mogen de niet-inenters de wel-inenters dan blootstellen aan een risico dat de wel-inenters helemaal niet willen lopen?

Je ziet, zo heel eenvoudig is de afweging niet.

Dan is er nog een tweede moeilijk punt. Dat is dat een vaccinatie niet altijd beschermt. Dus als je ervoor kiest je te beschermen, dan laat je je dus vaccineren, maar zo'n vaccinatie slaat nu eenmaal niet altijd aan. Ook een volwassene die keurig is gevaccineerd kan dus wel degelijk risico lopen wanneer hij in aanraking komt met het mazelenvirus.

Ook hier is dat normaal gesproken geen probleem. Wanneer 95% of meer zich laat vaccineren, zal het mazelenvirus geen kans krijgen. Ook die paar mensen die zich wel hebben laten vaccineren maar die toch niet beschermd zijn omdat de vaccinatie niet aansloeg, zijn dus - zij het indirect - beschermd. Zodra er echter teveel gereformeerden of antroposofen komen die zich niet laten vaccineren, stellen zij die groep bloot aan een risico waar die groep nooit om heeft gevraagd.

Dit is dus een tweede punt waarom het niet helemaal een eigen keuze is of je je wel of niet laat vaccineren. Met jouw eigen keuze bepaal je wel degelijk hoe het leven eruit gaat zien van iemand die een heel andere eigen keuze had gemaakt.

Let wel, ik zeg niet dat we nu maar verplicht iedereen moeten gaan vaccineren. Wel wil ik dit punt onder de aandacht brengen, omdat het zo vaak wordt vergeten in de hitte van de discussie.

----------


## meneereddie

Om zichzelf te ontlasten, heeft God ons een denkvermogen, gevoel, een wil en een vrije keus en nog veel meer gegeven. 
(en we evolueren nog steeds)
Daar heeft geen regering of priester iets mee te maken. Dus telt de eigen wil van de mens eerst.
In geval van levensbedreigende situaties, epidemieën, pandemieën, of andere grootschalige medische bedreigingen, 
moet de regering ingrijpen, dmv verplichtingen.

----------

